# Wild Calling canned dog food



## bobulldog8 (Nov 14, 2012)

Just saw this in a store in denver, its a 96% meat canned product. There are some pretty cool flavors like pheasant and rabbit. I was wondering if anyone has heard about it?


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Post the ingredients! I want to see!


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Wild Calling Pet Food is a company that has developed a recipe. Another company is canning the products. One way to get an idea of possible quality is the contact Wild Calling to ask where the product is made and if the cans are BPA free. Also ask for info on quality control, feeding trials and which ingredients are imported especially from China. Some of this my be covered on their About Us page. I didn't read it. The FAQ contains no information.

Contact Us:
Wild Calling!

Manufactured in the USA
Distributed by:
Wild Calling Pet Foods
2234 117th AVE
Suite 106-107
Greeley, CO 80634
Toll Free: 1.855.628.7387
Wild Calling!!

The ingredients of their Chicken Coop (chicken) formula. The other formulas have names based on marketing. Not one of my favorite tactics.

Ingredients
Chicken, Water (Sufficient for Processing), Liver, Guar Gum, Vitamins {Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Thiamine Mononitrate (Source of Vitamin B1), Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source of Vitamin B6), Riboflavin Supplement (Source of Vitamin B2), Folic Acid, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Biotin, Vitamin D2 Supplement}, Minerals {Zinc Sulfate, Ferric Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Selenium Yeast, Potassium Iodide}.

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (min.) 8.0%, Crude Fat (min.) 6.0%, Crude Fiber (max.) 1.5%, Moisture (max.) 78.0%, Ash (max.) 3.0%

Calorie Content ME (Calculated)
913 kcal/kg, 91.3 kcal/100g, 336.7 kcal/13oz can


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

DEFINITELY seen better!


----------



## Candyd (Apr 11, 2013)

I wonder what organs and by-products they use. I think the ash level is extremely high anyway.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

not impressed, its kind of difficult to say how much meat it actually contains since guar gum is high up on the list which gives an appearance of meat without containing much of it


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks like Natural Pet Supplies is having this made and the hired a hot shot sales and marketing professional to sell it.

His name is John Ray and he just left Nulo, was at Natures Logic before that, Natures Variety before that, a few other dog food places including Nestle Purina. He stays a few years at each, sets up marketing stategy and moves on.

Sounds like a food to avoid to me.


----------



## wmann (Aug 13, 2013)

It is made by Evangers. Not a trust worthy company


----------

